# Hersteller von Arbeitsspeicher herausfinden ?



## zyntex (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich weiss das in meinem alten PC Markenarbeitsspeicher (DDR2) steckte, jedoch ist der Hersteller auf den Riegeln selber nicht zu erkennen.

Lässt sich da was machen, kann man den trotzdem, z.B. anhand einer Nummer, herausfinden ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht würde zb Everest darüber aufschluss geben, je nachdem wie gut das Eprom beschrieben wurde


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2010)

Oder CPU-z /SPD


----------



## zyntex (12. Dezember 2010)

Und wie siehts aus denn wie Riegel nicht mehr verbaut sind und auch nicht verbaut werden können


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2010)

Dann poste mal den Aufkleber.


> Und wie siehts aus denn wie Riegel nicht mehr verbaut sind und auch nicht verbaut werden können


Die Bedingung hattest du ja nicht genannt. Es ist Sonntagnachmittag, und damit keine Rateshow um diese Zeit vorgesehen


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2010)

Da steht idR so ein code irgendwo drauf, anhand dessen kann man googlen , da findet man idR schnell den Hersteller. Und wenn man nix findet, isses halt ein noname, denn die Markenhersteller haben an sich immer nen Code / Aufkleber drauf.


----------



## zyntex (12. Dezember 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann poste mal den Aufkleber.
> 
> Die Bedingung hattest du ja nicht genannt. Es ist Sonntagnachmittag, und damit keine Rateshow um diese Zeit vorgesehen



Stimmt habe ich nicht, habe ja auch direkt gefragt ob auf dem Riegel ein Aufkleber vorhanden ist.

Das ich die Infos per Programm evtl. hätte rausfinden können wäre ich auch von alleien drauf gekommen...

Suche eben das Foto raus 

Ohman bei dem Wetter ist absolut kein vernünftiges Foto machbar 
Auf den orangen Aufklebern steht:
DDR2 1024MB MDT                                          _________70867
Art-Nr.:20784 ___________                                                   03J0003


----------



## zyntex (12. Dezember 2010)

Update


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2010)

Der Hersteller is MDT, zwar net vergleichbar mit Größen wie Coarsair, G.Skill oder Mushkin aber auch net wirklich schlecht. Manchma sin da auch gute OC Geheimtips dabei.


----------



## zyntex (12. Dezember 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Der Hersteller is MDT, zwar net vergleichbar mit Größen wie Coarsair, G.Skill oder Mushkin aber auch net wirklich schlecht. Manchma sin da auch gute OC Geheimtips dabei.



Woran hast du das gesehen ?


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2010)

steht auf dem Aufkleber^^

Dass das der Firmenname is sieht ma auch an dem (c) hintendrann^^


----------



## zyntex (12. Dezember 2010)

Ach herjeh da hätte ich meine grauen Zellen mal anstrengen sollen 

Danke


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2010)

Np


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2010)

MDT war grad bei DDR2 immer ein "geheimtipp" für guten Standard-RAM. Zum überakten is der ggf. nix, aber ein zuverlässiger Standard-RAM.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt schlechter Speicher war MDT nicht, hier liegen auch noch ein paar Riegelchen rum. War immer gefragt bei Gut und Billig.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mih noch an dieses DDR2-667er 2GB Kit von denen erinnern, das im PCGH-Test stolze 1120MHz gelaufen is


----------



## evosociety (13. Dezember 2010)

Ohja, das waren noch Zeiten.... die laufen heute noch bei mir im Office Rechner <3


----------

